

Heads Up - open source MacGap/Spine/Rails app - maccman
https://github.com/maccman/headsup

======
tylerlh
Very nice work with MacGap. I've been following Spine for a while, finally
integrating it into my projects as of late and loving it. Always nice to see
something new from ya.

------
firefoxman1
This is cool. One thing I noticed is if you don't allow the app access to your
google account, it encounters an error.

------
mnutt
I couldn't get the email part to work, but this app is seriously responsive.
Nice work on this demo app and MacGap!

